# Anybody know what wheels these are?



## emieu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.dubtechnik.com/BigPics/golf4silvm3big.jpg


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://www.powerwheelspro.com/shop/...id=39&osCsid=31a66b280762217384a68c377d998c9d

I forget what they come off of.


----------



## emieu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks PSU!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Those are knock-off's.

They came stock on A8's and some S8's.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like those rims too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

D3 A8s. They didn't come on S8.


----------



## bellabambina (Mar 21, 2011)

Love themm!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

emieu1 said:


> Thanks PSU!


Anytime.


----------

